# Radio officer podcast.



## odobber6 (Mar 1, 2011)

I participated in a podcast a few months ago about my experiences
as a ships r/o. It’s about 30 minutes long.
The website is ditdit.fm and it is episode 28 under shows.
There are many other episodes featuring cw so ex r/o’s may
enjoy listening to these other podcasts.
Denis oBrien. N2JJF


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

odobber6 said:


> I participated in a podcast a few months ago about my experiences
> as a ships r/o. It’s about 30 minutes long.
> The website is ditdit.fm and it is episode 28 under shows.
> There are many other episodes featuring cw so ex r/o’s may
> ...


Thanks Denis, enjoyed the podcast very much. I could still detect a little Irish in your accent too!

John T


----------



## odobber6 (Mar 1, 2011)

trotterdotpom said:


> Thanks Denis, enjoyed the podcast very much. I could still detect a little Irish in your accent too!
> 
> John T


Hi john
Glad you enjoyed podcast. I enjoyed doing it. It brought back a lot of great memories
Nice to know there’s still a little brogue left.
Be Safe
Denis


----------

